# Fall Floatfishing Floor Model Sale



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

New Aire Tributary 13 footer, with RBW Stonefly Frame. A very flexible, versatile platform for Fishing, Floating, or Paddling. Reg. $4125 Now on Sale! $3675 Plus 10-15% Off All accessories.


----------

